# Is this safe? Don't try this at home



## JerrodMcCrary (Jan 1, 2014)

I came across this a while back and had a laugh.









This may leave a mark


----------



## BTimmons (Aug 6, 2011)

Uh, there's nothing there.

EDIT: Only after commenting, does a picture come up. Weird.

Pretty amazing, huh? The guy on the floor isn't even using hearing protection. Amateurs.


----------



## pintodeluxe (Sep 12, 2010)

Those are steel toed boots. He should be okay.


----------



## JerrodMcCrary (Jan 1, 2014)

That was what I was thinking, and free handing a cut on a piece of wood that doesn't look to be marked . I like their teamwork and technique. Their either very green, or seasoned professionals.


----------



## woodman71 (Apr 19, 2009)

They are seasoned professionals Jerrod see the foot placement on the board and how his knees and hand are position . This takes years to lean you just don't higher any one off the street this is a skill.


----------



## DiggerJ (Mar 12, 2014)

My wife said "If he saws any higher, its really gonna mess up that Dude's tramp stamp!"


----------



## Picklehead (Feb 12, 2013)

Naw, it's just a rite of initiation into the guild. He's gettin' his "carpenters crack" cut in.


----------



## doubleDD (Oct 21, 2012)

The jacket will be plenty protection. He's not cutting that deep.


----------



## EEngineer (Jul 4, 2008)

> Naw, it s just a rite of initiation into the guild. He s gettin his "carpenters crack" cut in.
> 
> - Picklehead


lol
I don't want be a carpenter that bad!


----------



## JerrodMcCrary (Jan 1, 2014)

Laughing even more at these comments. I agree if that is part of the hazing I may opt out. Hope everyone has a good day. Please don't mess up my new tattoo.


----------



## freddy1962 (Feb 27, 2014)

COULD this be thefridge(in his normal position) and the cajun box guy, teaming up on a box build? Just asking? LOL


----------



## Pono (Mar 10, 2012)

A friend let a guy borrow his skill saw on a jobsite the guy cut a board on his leg and his leg down the thigh.He never lets anyone touch his tools now.


----------



## bigblockyeti (Sep 9, 2013)

This reminds me a little of the two guys fishing with a hand grenade, dropped too late and right beside the boat. I hope this is a joke but at the same time, several places I've worked, such humor would have earned the two a pair of pink slips if done on the clock.


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

This is one of the thing you have to try yourself to get the best answer.


----------



## longgone (May 5, 2009)

> COULD this be thefridge(in his normal position) and the cajun box guy, teaming up on a box build? Just asking? LOL
> 
> - freddy1962


Probably you and your mama


----------



## Knothead62 (Apr 17, 2010)

It would be much better if he had an Incra precision fence for accuracy.


----------



## SCOTSMAN (Aug 1, 2008)

It will only increase his DRIP GROOVE as found on all modern cutter blocks LOL Alistair


----------



## DrDirt (Feb 26, 2008)

There is always Roy Underhill doing a Sawstop Demonstration!

<param


----------



## DrDirt (Feb 26, 2008)




----------



## stevepeterson (Dec 17, 2009)

I have to assume that he is wearing eye protection, since he has hearing protection. It appears completely safe.


----------



## diverlloyd (Apr 25, 2013)

So that is how plumbers are made.


----------



## Mahdeew (Jul 24, 2013)

These guys are as safe as one can get… I mean, the guy on top is wearing a hearing protection and the guy on the bottom, his body is at least 1/32" away from that blade so long as he doesn't breath in. I think they meet all OSHA standards… Good job boys, carry on.


----------



## longgone (May 5, 2009)

Is that how the plumbers look is achieved?


----------



## TheFridge (May 1, 2014)

Oh Freddy. You just can't let things go can you.










Let's just say Freddy1962 and I are in this pic.
Guess who is on bottom?

Not this guy.

And Freddy, it's still gay if you look away from the camera.


----------



## freddy1962 (Feb 27, 2014)

LOL, fridge, what are whispering in that dude's ear? The grumpy boss is watching in the background.


----------



## TheFridge (May 1, 2014)

> So that is how plumbers are made.
> 
> - diverlloyd


That was pretty good


----------



## TheFridge (May 1, 2014)

That's me, telling you, I'm gonna take that sphincter Fred.


----------



## freddy1962 (Feb 27, 2014)

You're probably not purty enough fridge, plus you'd have to clean up a bit. LOL


----------



## TheFridge (May 1, 2014)

Don't worry Fred. You won't need to see me when your face down squealing.


----------



## freddy1962 (Feb 27, 2014)

I bet you're awful purty when you smile, those 3 teeth just sparkle…


----------



## TheFridge (May 1, 2014)

You're thinking about Mississippi.

When you left my house the other day you forgot a receipt to this place:


----------



## TheFridge (May 1, 2014)

Just let it go Fred. I did.


----------



## MrRon (Jul 9, 2009)

I'm sure this picture was staged for laughs. No one would ever actually do this.


----------



## TheFridge (May 1, 2014)

Never say never


----------



## diverlloyd (Apr 25, 2013)

never underestimate the predictability of stupidity
thanks fridge I thought it was funny too.


----------



## spclPatrolGroup (Jun 23, 2010)

His bench has a big crack in it, he really should consider some butterfly inlays to stop it from spreading…....wait, is that how tramp stamps started?


----------

